# تركيبة شامبو وجل 2× 1 تركيبة جيدة جدا



## احمد هلطم (13 فبراير 2010)

اسأل الله العلى الكبير ان يرزقنا الاخلاص فى القول والعمل 
وان يوفقنا لما يحبة ويرضاة انه ولى ذالك والقادر عليه
ابدأ بسم الله مستعينا 

المواد المستخدمة


تكسابون (صوديوم لوريل اثير سلفات )
سلفونك (دوديسيل بنزين سلفونات)والذى يحضر بتفاعل هاليدات الاكيل طويلة السلسلة مع البنزين ثم معالجة الناتج بحمض كبريتيك مدخن 
ملح الشامبو (امونيوم كلوريد)
صوديوم كلوريد 
كحول ايزوبروبيلى 
 K D (coconut di ethanol amine المعروف باسم الكمبرلان
منو بربلين جليكول
ايو برلان المعروف بالصدفية(كبريتات اثير الكحول الدهنى )
ماء بلسم 
شمع بلسم 
لانولين (دهن الصوف)
رائحة عطرية 
مادة حافظ​

  خطوات التحضير:78::78::78::78:​
اولا نجهز كيلو من التكسابون وذالك بوضعة فى4 لتر من الماء المدة يوم كامل حتى يمتزج بالماء ويمكن فكة بملح الطعام لكن ذالك يجفف الشعر يجعلة جافا ​
يضاف الية الكمبران مع التقليب​
يحضر حوالى 100 جرام من السلفونك وذالك بتقليبة فى الماء حتى يمتزج ثم يضاف الية ​
نضيف الى الخليط 200 جرام من ايوبرلان ​
نضيف الى الخليط 50 جرام مونوبربلين جليكول​
يضاف 10جرام من ايزوبروبيل الكحول​
نحضر البلسم وذالك باذابة شمع البلسم فى ماء البلسم وبذالك نكون حضرنا البلسم ثم نضيفة للخليط ​
نضيف المادة الحافظة ​
ونضيف الرائحة العطرية ​

اى استفسارات ان شاء الله ارد عليها حسب الاستطاعة 

اسألكم الدعاء لوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على
السلام عليكم​


----------



## mosb (13 فبراير 2010)

اللة ينور عليك


----------



## علي العزاوي (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ماهي نسبة البلسم بالضبط اي كم نضيف ماء البلسم وشمع لبلسم ولي سؤال اخر ماذا تعني شامبو جل يعني يستخدم للشعر كيف نضيف للشعر سلفونيك اعتقد انه ضار للشعر وهل هذه الطريقة على البارد ام تسخين وانا اعتقد انه البلسم مع الشامبو لا يمتزج مع بعضه ارجو الاجابة مع التحيات


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 فبراير 2010)

علي العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ماهي نسبة البلسم بالضبط اي كم نضيف ماء البلسم وشمع لبلسم ولي سؤال اخر ماذا تعني شامبو جل يعني يستخدم للشعر كيف نضيف للشعر سلفونيك اعتقد انه ضار للشعر وهل هذه الطريقة على البارد ام تسخين وانا اعتقد انه البلسم مع الشامبو لا يمتزج مع بعضه ارجو الاجابة مع التحيات[
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
> ...


----------



## fadiza17 (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي احمد


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله ووالديك خير الجزاء


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (13 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم كم نسبة الكمبرلان وكذلك نسبة اللانولين


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 فبراير 2010)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> اخى الكريم كم نسبة الكمبرلان وكذلك نسبة اللانولين


 

مالك انا اسف جدا انى فى الرد تعاملت مع الاسم على انه اسم لرجل 
اكرر اسفى 

بالنسبة للكمبرلان الولا الكمبرلان هو بديل زيت جوز الهند (مادة لونها اصفر زيتية )
لذالك الكمية التى توضع تكون حسب نوع الشعر 
بعنى ان 
الشعر اذا كان شعر جاف نضع 300 جرام 
اذا كان الشعر دهنى نضع 150 جرام 

بالنسبة للانولين هو معروف باسم دهن الصوف وهو يعتمد على نفس فكرة الكمبرلان 

ارجو الاستفاة للجميع 

وأرجو الاجر من الله 

أسألكم الدعاء لوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على 
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## بوب مارلين (14 فبراير 2010)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## علي العزاوي (14 فبراير 2010)

بوركت يا اخي العزيز مع الشكر والتقدير لسعة صدرك


----------



## دى ماركو (16 فبراير 2010)

*تسلم الأيادي 
جزاك الله خيرا*​
اولا

احب انى اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الجميل منك وعلى سعة صدرك مع الاخوة الاعضاء
واحب انى استفسر عن ؟
هل يضاف على تركيبه الشاور او الشامبو ماده التابلوز او smc
لتغليظ القوام

ثانيا ان ماده السلوفينك تضاف لزياده الرغوه لكن غير مستحبه فى الشاور او الشامبو 
ويعوض عنها بماده اخرى تسمى tegopetan
مع ال monoporplen

فارجو التصحيح ؟ لمعلوماتى لزياده التاكيد 
وجزاك الله كل خير

ثالثا :
فى ماده تسمى البولى لزياده لزوجه الماء او لتغليظ الخام
فارجو منك توضيح تلك الماده وخواصها ما الفائده منها

رابعا :
هل يستحب عمل الشامبو او الشاور على السخن ام البارد 
وايه الفرق بين الشغل على السخن والشغل على البارد ؟


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 فبراير 2010)

*الاخ دى ماركو جزاك الله خيرا 
هل يضاف على تركيبه الشاور او الشامبو ماده التابلوز او smc
لتغليظ القوام 

بالنسبة لتايلوز وc m c انا افضل التايلوز عن c m c وذالك لان c m c فى كثير من الاحيان بيفصل من المركب ويطفو لاعلى 
استخدم التايلوز افضل 

ثانيا ان ماده السلوفينك تضاف لزياده الرغوه لكن غير مستحبه فى الشاور او الشامبو 
ويعوض عنها بماده اخرى تسمى tegopetan
مع ال monoporplen

هذا الكلام صحيح ولكن انا بستخدم السلفونك وهونسبته ضئيلة جدا فى المركب 



فى ماده تسمى البولى لزياده لزوجه الماء او لتغليظ الخام
فارجو منك توضيح تلك الماده وخواصها ما الفائده منها

هناك انواع كتير من البولى اذا كنت بتتعامل مع بتوع شارع الجيش قولهم بس انا عايز بولى كويس وهم عارفين. 
من اشهر انواع البولى (البولى اكريماليد)
هذه المادة ترش على الماء مع التقليب وتترك فترة يصبح الماء لزجا وذو قوام غليظ ​*​


----------



## محب يونس (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
نرجو معرفة كيفية التخليط مع نوعية الخلاط المستخدم


----------



## احمد هلطم (17 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله 

السلام عليكم 

اخوانى اود لفت انظاركم الى خطأ وقع منى اثناء كتابة الموضوع وهو 

انى قلت شامبو وجل 2×1

وهنا الخطأ 
ان أقصد شامبو وبلسم 2×1 

ولذا انا كتبت فى التركيبة اضافة البلسم وليس الجل 

فأنا أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ 

ولذالك اعدكم ان شاء الله ان اكتب لكم 
تركيبة الجل بنفس مواصفات هيركود وغيرة من انواع الجل


----------



## ك/درش (21 فبراير 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولولديه ولكل من له خير عليه ولكل من تعلم منه 
امين ... امين ... امين...


----------



## احمد هلطم (25 فبراير 2010)

ك/درش قال:


> اللهم اغفر له ولولديه ولكل من له خير عليه ولكل من تعلم منه
> امين ... امين ... امين...


 


جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذا الدعاء ولك بالمثل


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (26 فبراير 2010)

التركيبة مو صحيحة


----------



## احمد هلطم (28 فبراير 2010)

alaa mashharawi قال:


> *التركيبة مو صحيحة*​


 


بسم الله 

الاخ الكريم انا كتبت اللى اعرفه واللى انت بتقول انه خطأ 

يا ريت تكتب لنا الخطأ فى التركيبة 

أو تكتب التركيبه اللى انت عارفها 

ولا انت عايز ترد وخلاص 

يا ريت تفيض علينا من معلوماتك 

ولا انت مدخرها لـ :29: أو :28:
أرجوا الافادة


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

ارجوكتابه الاسماء التجاريه ولك الشكر


----------



## fadiza17 (8 مارس 2010)

ارجوا منك اخي ان توضح لنا هل نذيب ملح الشامبو (امونيوم كلوريد ) باماء اولا او نضيفة مباشرة 
ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 مارس 2010)

*الرد*

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبه لملح الشامبوا 

يضاف بدون ماء ويفضل عدم استخدامه 




اما بالنسبه للاسماء التجاريه هيا معرفه بتلك الاسماء 

وانا كاتب للمركب اكتر من اسم وهو بيكون معروف بيهم


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (9 مارس 2010)

الأخ الكريم الذي ذكر أن التركيبة مو صحيحية 
صناعة الشامبو 
كلها تدور في فلك واحد و أساس واحد لكن .........هناك مليون طريقة
و لااحد يعجبه شغل غيره
أين سعة الصدر و قبول الرأي و الرأي الآخر
كل يصنع الشامبو (تكسابون كمبرلان ...) مع إضافات و تعديلات تعود إلى خبرة وتجربة الصانع

ويبقى الموضوع هو الاضطلاع على تجارب و خبرات الإخوة و الزملاء
فمثلا 
لتعديل قلوية التكسابون ..
البعض يضيف ستريك أسيد
أنا مثلا أضيف أسيد ساليسيلك أصيب به هدفين التعديل و كعامل مزيل للقشرة
و ممكن إضافة vit c أسكوربيك أسيد 
وهكذا..........

و هنا نعود للهدف من المنتديات هو توسيع المعرفة و زيادة الخبرات
دون اطلاق الاحكام جزافاً من غير .... تفسير و توضيح وإثبات


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 مارس 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> الأخ الكريم الذي ذكر أن التركيبة مو صحيحية
> صناعة الشامبو
> كلها تدور في فلك واحد و أساس واحد لكن .........هناك مليون طريقة
> و لااحد يعجبه شغل غيره
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

اطلب منك ان تكتب لنا الطريقه التى تحضر بها الشامبوا انت 

ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

إن شاء الله قريبا


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

الشامبو على طريقتي (العين لا تعلو على الحاجب)

500 غ تكسابون
100غ كمبرلان
100 غ بيتائين
100 غ غليسيرين
50 إلى 100 غ مادة راصفة بالاستغناء عنها ينتج شامبو شفاف
50 إلى 100 غ بلسم (بولي كواترنيوم ) حسب نوع الشعر
25 غ أسيد ساليسيلك
20 غ بنزوات الصوديوم
4 ليتر ماء مقطر
كلوريد الصوديوم حسب اللزوجة المطلوبة


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

أخي أحمد هلطم 

أطلب منك المشورة 
إذا أحببت إضافة الكحول السيتيلي إلى الشامبو ( مثل بانتين و هيد أند شولدرز و....) كيف يتم ذلك ؟

سؤال أيضا في موضوعك مالهدف من كلوريد الألمنيوم ؟


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 مارس 2010)

*الرد*



سراج الدين عابد قال:


> أخي أحمد هلطم
> 
> أطلب منك المشورة
> إذا أحببت إضافة الكحول السيتيلي إلى الشامبو ( مثل بانتين و هيد أند شولدرز و....) كيف يتم ذلك ؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اخ سراج اللى انت عايزة اطلبه ولا حرج احنا اخوة 

أخ سراج بالنسبه للتركيب الموجود على المنتجات دى فيه مراوغات ولازم تكون عارف كده 

افضل شىء ممكن تضيفه للشامبوا هو اللانولين المعروف فى المراجع العربيه بـ دهن الصوف 

وهو من أفضل المواد التى تكسب الشعر الجاف ملمس دهنى
انا اقصد كلوريد الامونيا { المعروف بملح الشامبوا } ويفضل عدم استخدامه 
لانه بيجفف الشعر


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (14 مارس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي أحمد 

ياترى هل أجد عندك تركيبة لمزيل العرق تكون المادة الفعالة فيه الشبة:سلفات الألمنيوم والبوتاسيوم


----------



## يحى عفيفى (14 مارس 2010)

*يحى*

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## e.a2010 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اريد حلا لمشاكل تنشيف الشعر 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (26 مارس 2010)

e.a2010 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> اريد حلا لمشاكل تنشيف الشعر
> وشكرا


 


يحى عفيفى قال:


> بارك اللة فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


 


سراج الدين عابد قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر أخي أحمد
> 
> ياترى هل أجد عندك تركيبة لمزيل العرق تكون المادة الفعالة فيه الشبة:سلفات الألمنيوم والبوتاسيوم


 

السلام عليكم 

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الردود الجميله 

الاخ سراج بالنسبه لتركيبة مزيل العرق ان شاء الله سأتكلم عنها فى موضوع كامل


----------



## waelfay (28 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم 
السلفونيك يستخدم في سائل الجلي و ليس في الشامبو


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (28 مارس 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الردود الجميله
> 
> الاخ سراج بالنسبه لتركيبة مزيل العرق ان شاء الله سأتكلم عنها فى موضوع كامل


 
بانتظار موضوعك جزاك الله كل خير

وصلتني تركيبة من كتاب أضيفها وأشاوركم فيها ضمن موضوعك المخصص لذلك إن شاء الله

من غير تدخل أو إزعاج


----------



## احمد هلطم (29 مارس 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> بانتظار موضوعك جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> وصلتني تركيبة من كتاب أضيفها وأشاوركم فيها ضمن موضوعك المخصص لذلك إن شاء الله
> 
> من غير تدخل أو إزعاج


 

الاخ سراج ( الدمشقى ) 

قد كتبت لك تركيبة مزيل العرق 

وشكرا على حسن المتابعه 

اسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق 

واسأل الله ان يعينهم على الخير دائما


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

وفقنا الله واياك لما فيه صالح و صلاح الأمةالأسلامية


----------



## احمد هلطم (6 أبريل 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> وفقنا الله واياك لما فيه صالح و صلاح الأمةالأسلامية


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد يونس 
ولك بالمثل اخى الكريم


----------



## مجدي نصار (15 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (16 أبريل 2010)

لك صلو على النبي واستهدو بالرحمن كلكم 
لك يحكي ويعمل دعايات ليشبع لا توجعوا راسكم يا جماعة ولا نخلي واحد يضر الكل 
السلام عليكم


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (22 أبريل 2010)

الشكر والتقدير لسعة صدرك


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا قمر


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على تلك الردود


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي العطاء البالغ ونرجو المزيد


----------



## جهاد السامي (18 أغسطس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> بالله عليك داخل هنا لتنفع اخوانك ولا تعلن عن المنتدى بتاعك اتقى الله والله انا اشتركت فى منتداك وندمت علشان افعالك


 
لا.....لايجوز لك شرعا ان تشتم اخاك المسلم بهدة الطريقة فهو قدم شيء للمنتدى وانتم مادا قدمتم.................................................:70:


----------



## احمد هلطم (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شىء غريب ان الناس دايما ردودهم شكرا دون استفسار عن الكلام المكتوب 

صح مش دة شىء غريب


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## احمد هلطم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*طريقة اخرى لصناعة الشامبو*

هذة طريقة اخرى بدون استعمال البلسم 

اليكم الطريقة 

1 - 1.5 كيلو تكسابون 
2 - 230 جرام kD
3 - 10 لتر ماء عند درجة 80 درجة مئوية 
4 - 250 جرام ملح طعام 
5 - حوالى عشر نقط من الفورمالين 
6 - معلقتين من اللانولين 
7 - اللون 
8 - الرائحة ويفضل اللابدوس


طريقة التحضير كما أشرنا من قبل


----------



## م.براءه (12 أكتوبر 2010)

:20::20::20::75::20::20::20:

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على هذه التجربة الرائعة

ووفقنا الله جميعا للاستزاده من علمه


----------



## احمد هلطم (19 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (21 يناير 2011)

ربنا يباركلك في والداك

من فضلك عوزة اعرف منين نجيب المكونات والاسعار اذا سمحت

انا هاوية مش مهندسة وعوزة اعرف
انا بالقاهرة
جزاك الله خيرا
مستنية ردكككككككككك


----------



## megasedek (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا كثيرا سيدي المحترم


----------



## mohammed abdelwhap (24 يناير 2011)

:14::14::14::14::14::14:شكرا:67::67::67::67::67::67::67:


----------



## hosam taha (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك على هذة التركيبه


----------



## احمد هلطم (20 فبراير 2011)

عاشقة مصطفى وحنين قال:


> ربنا يباركلك في والداك
> 
> من فضلك عوزة اعرف منين نجيب المكونات والاسعار اذا سمحت
> 
> ...


 

من شارع الجيش فى القاهرة الموجود عند العتبة


----------



## نادر السباعي (20 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية
بس ممكن تنزل الأسماء التجارية للمواد هيك بتصير أكتر سهولة بالشراء


----------



## مازن81 (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء على هذه المعلومات والنقاش الرائع


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

شششششششششششششككككككككككككررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا
ننتظر المزيد من هذه المشاركات القيمة


----------



## om ammar (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلكم عايزة اعرف هو الكحول الستيلى والكحول الايزوبروبيلى بيكونوا سوائل ام بودر
ارجو من الاعضاء من له خبرة فى الرد علي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed sameri (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed sameri (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmed sameri (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## 83moris (12 نوفمبر 2012)

om ammar قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من فضلكم عايزة اعرف هو الكحول الستيلى والكحول الايزوبروبيلى بيكونوا سوائل ام بودر
> ارجو من الاعضاء من له خبرة فى الرد علي
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



لو عايز تعرف الخواص الفيزيائية مثل اللون الرائحة الحالة... لأي مادة ممكن تدخل علي الويكيبيديا وها تلاقي اللي عاوزة كلة


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طلال أمين (23 يناير 2013)

احمد حلطم جزاك الله خيرا لكن يا سيدي لم تشرح لنا نسبة كل مادة نضيفها للوصفة أرجوك حدد كمية كل مادة لكي تصبح الوصفة كاملة ..... اعملو فسيرى الله عملكم


----------

